
Where Is Starman? Track Elon Musk's Tesla Roadster in Space - pmontra
http://www.whereisroadster.com/
======
downrightmike
He's in space, probably shouldn't be called a roadster anymore. How about
voidster, spacester, solster, starster.

------
downrightmike
It would be neat if it sent pictures back.

